# Purple Honey Update



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Tarheeler said:


> Well I decided to put into the honey Judging in Union County in Bee Palooza. It was in Dark Amber class and placed blue ribbon and my first pull honey won second. It's was fun and learned alot about honey Judging contest.


Excellent work! 

(Your message text doesn't explicitly state that it was the "purple honey" that won the Dark Amber class Blue Ribbon, but I assume that is the case.)

And here is the earlier Purple Honey thread with more info:








Purple Honey


Had some late season purple/g rape honey. 8 to 10 supers. Sandhill area of NC. Made this honey late season after spring flow was waning. Any thoughts. And I know some folks will say Hummingbird feeders or soda factories. A quick Google will turn up this occasional happening in NC.




www.beesource.com


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Congratulations! I was just bottling a few jars from my decapping tank and said to myself “ well, this wouldn’t win any awards at the state fair”. J


----------



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Excellent work!
> 
> (Your message text doesn't explicitly state that it was the "purple honey" that won the Dark Amber class Blue Ribbon, but I assume that is the case.)
> 
> ...


Yessir the purple won, and came in a close second on blind taste


----------

